# Should I introduce my hedgie to my dogs?



## Paigala123 (Oct 11, 2010)

When I get my hedgie should I introduce him to my dogs? I have a jack russle and a puggle. Im not really sure about my jack russle and once I get the little guy I dont think im going to let her anywhere near my hedgie, jack russles have the tendancy to be aggressive but my puggle is the total opposite. He is as sweet as can be towards other animals and of coarse people, I was actually hoping my hedgie and my puggle could be friends :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There is no benefit to letting them anywhere near each other.  It is stressful and dangerous to your hedgie to be in contact with dogs, or any other animals for that matter. Some people have been lucky and not had problems with introducing their hedgies to their cats and dogs, but others have not been so lucky. I wouldn't risk it with how easy it is for your hedgie to get hurt or sick.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I got 9 semi-indoor cats and never had any problems, though it would depend on the cat of course, but they've all learned to respect the hog once they've lightly touched their backs. But Lizardgirl is right, there's really no benefit in introducing them. I definitely wouldn't trust the Jack Russel since they tend to be high strung, and I think bred to chase and kill rats (back in the day). The puggle (poodle pug mix?) I wouldn't worry about, we had 2 and I couldn't see them reacting badly (1 old one now, our oldest passed on this spring).

I'm not sure who but somewhere around here there's a member who had a bad accident with introducing their hog to their dog, I forget what happen but I know in a split second the dog reacted and the hog lost an eye. So like Lizardgirl said, really no benefit in introducing them.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> There is no benefit to letting them anywhere near each other.  It is stressful and dangerous to your hedgie to be in contact with dogs, or any other animals for that matter. Some people have been lucky and not had problems with introducing their hedgies to their cats and dogs, but others have not been so lucky. I wouldn't risk it with how easy it is for your hedgie to get hurt or sick.


DITTO!


----------

